# fs 540 tips?????????? OMG!!!!!!!!



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

just make shure you shoulders dont stop... your board will come around


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad our vids helped out. A couple of things will help you get your fives down:
don't try to grab until you're stomping them with no grab (grabs=control while spinning and if you can't lock in the 5, you don't yet have that kind of control)
A bigger jump will help, but you should be able to throw a 5 over a 25ft table.
Pre-wind more and don't try to spot you landing to early. Spotting your landing helps you slow the spin down, which may be why you end up at 450.
Carry more speed into the jump.

Good luck!


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

The most important thing i learned from the SA videos was that i was poping and releasing the windup too late. Once I started releasing earlier, spinning got a lot easier.
Great vids btw, worth every penny 
GL and have fun!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Dont change your angle before the lip it should be the same as the 360...I find that it's helpful to throw your arms in the spin to generate more torque, and as you unleash it really turn your shoulders and look back at the landing and keep your head turned until you spot your landing for the 5. At this point you should have it...or may have to throw your hips a bit to get the board all the way down.

It's really just a 360 and a frontside 180. I find all the work is done on the lip and the landing is exactly like the feeling of a front 180


----------

